# Adding pictures to signature line



## GodsPromises (Nov 12, 2003)

I tried doing a search but I couldn't find an answer.  I need detail instructions on how to add a picture to my signature line.

Any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## ccd (Nov 12, 2003)

me too


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 12, 2003)

Raquel: The image you are trying to put in your signature will never be displayed here whatever you or I do. If you see the link you have in your signature now has the /_Secure/ and then a huge string. That string is the unique identifier of your visit to the groups.msn.com at the time. This means that you can see the pictures yourself but when you save that link and shutdown/restart your computer and try to access that link you won't see a thing. This is a method that many websites have (including our own forum) which deterrs people from cross linking files/images on the internet. The reason behind this is that the people that have the actual image pay for the bandwidth that is used to display that image.

ccd: Same problem as Rachels. Yahoo does not allow crosslinking.

Nikos


----------



## GodsPromises (Nov 12, 2003)

Oh Ok, so can I save the picture somewhere else and be able to copy it?


----------



## GodsPromises (Nov 12, 2003)

Ok, I figured it.  My big picture is secure on msn, but not the smaller thumbprint so that is what I am using.  I would had loved to use the bigger picture because of the way that it moves but oh well the smaller picture is just as nice.


----------



## Stylepink (Nov 20, 2003)

I have one of my own own pitures that I want to use. How can I get it on the signature line? Or will that not work for me?


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 20, 2003)

It will not work if the picture is not on the Internet somewhere. If it is only on your PC unfortunately no. 

Nikos


----------

